# seahorse help



## chrissy86 (Aug 11, 2008)

hi to all
i'm a newbie on here so sorry if i dont get all the lingo etc lol
any way i am thinking of starting up a seahorse tank. i've done a whole load of research on the actual creatures and know roughly how to set up the tank.
i only want a small tank as it is going on a shelf in my daughters room, so i was looking at dwarf seahorses. thought it was the answer to it all however i cant find them any where
i live in the uk so if any one else knows of a place etc then please shout up 
otherwise any one have any ideas of another type i could have
i havent brought anything just yet so theres no limit on tank size but would prefer a small one
thank you in advance


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

A piece of advice on Seahorses, they are extremely delicate, and require meticulous attention to your aquarium husbandry (water changes, filtration maintenance, ect) If they are not kept in near perfect conditions at all times, they can be very difficult to keep alive. Personally, unless you've had a few good years experience with SW or reef tanks, I would recommend against trying to keep these animals. Too many folks that have no experience in such delicate systems, dive into this merely for the novelty of having a seahorse, only to find that they cannot provide properly for the seahorses. The end result is the death of the animal, a discouraged hobbyists looking to sell off all of their equipment, and a sizable dent in their wallet. 

If you really have your heart set on this venture, I encourage you to continue to research the proper keeping of these animals feverishly. Keep researching until you no longer learn new information. In the meanwhile, save up for the proper equipment, and once you are confident you will be able to provide properly for this very delicate and wonderful animal, then start to buy your setup. 

I wish you all the luck for your success, and encourage you to keep us all abreast of your progress if you so decide to venture forth with your seahorse quest.

And Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## spidermom (Sep 1, 2008)

*seahorses*

I am fairly new to the saltwater hobby but have done freshwater for 20 years, I decided that if I did saltwater I would do seahorses, I researched it well and set up a 28 gal reef..it took 2 months to get everything perfect, I have 3 seahorses, they eat frozen mysis shrimp and doing well...dwarf seahorses usually eat live and in my opinion..a pain in the butt...water quality for these guys needs to be optimal, I wouldn't recommend anything too small...


----------



## bugoy (Feb 25, 2008)

are sea horses prohibited to be caught, sold and bring home as a pet ?


----------

